# Kendall Jenner - Elie Saab Show, Paris Fashion Week, 03/05/ 2016 (48X)



## pool21 (6 März 2016)




----------



## Rolli (6 März 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette Kendall


----------



## ass20 (6 März 2016)

Thanks so much


----------



## koftus89 (6 März 2016)

vielen dank. sehr schön.


----------

